# Sneek Peek at new Sport SXS



## fstang24

Something tells me this thing is going to kick ***!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Interested to see where this leads.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I can't wait to see it. I bet it will cost $20,000 though lol

Maybe this is the Duner version of the XMR


----------



## RYAN.

...

—————rolltide—————

2010 mud pro--hmf & pc3--30" munkies--clutchwork--racked--2012 axles--3500lb winch--17" gc no lift gotta love a cat

2006 400m (sold)


----------



## nathen53

Dear Santa.....lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Theres the rzr's new competition. I want one!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

That's actually a really old photoshop from when the first commander Came out so i deleted it.


----------



## 03maxpower

I dont care what it costs if kawie keeps selling crap and not getting parts out I will have either a can am or a polaris..


----------



## Polaris425

You'll just have a different set of problems. Lol and if you go can am you'll have more expensive different problems!! Lol


----------



## JPs300

This was posted by Can-am themselves.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah that's legit I've seen it on their site.


----------



## JPs300

YEAH BABY!!!!











Inx-nay the pointy "chin" bumper and as long as the bed still fits a reasonable cooler I might have to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## Polaris425

sweet That's definitely the same picture they leaked a tiny bit of.


----------



## walker

Here just for y'all can am kool aid drinkers out there


----------



## lilbigtonka

Reminds me of a smart car or the new fiats lol...... I am 6'2 and that thing looks super short lol.....still cant determine anything on it until it is released but I think the 900 still has my vote and man that Kool aid must have something that brain washes these people too.....idk I mean I love power but power isn't everything and I can get the same amount of power for cheaper.....


----------



## 03maxpower

Polaris425 said:


> You'll just have a different set of problems. Lol and if you go can am you'll have more expensive different problems!! Lol


I know jon. just a little disgusted after yesterday. I love my fourseater and will hopefully keep it a long time but I think this will be the last one from kawie.


----------



## eagleeye76

Am I mistaken? Didn't Kawi lead the way at one time? Now they seem to be falling behind year after year.


----------



## RYAN.

Looks compact for a sxs looks like they just stuck a body on a gade or outy frame and crammed in 2 seats, width is what makes a sxs go in mud so well looks like they are defeating the purpose especially with what looks like a bed that won't hold a 6 pack.... looks like it's built for trails and dunes not my style 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## JPs300

I like the looks of a rzr, but I can't stand Polaris' lack of reliability. - Plastic front diff cage, reverse bicycle chain drive, constant random electrical failures, etc,etc,etc.


----------



## walker

JPs300 said:


> I like the looks of a rzr, but I can't stand Polaris' lack of reliability. - Plastic front diff cage, reverse bicycle chain drive, constant random electrical failures, etc,etc,etc.


Yes I would buy a 900xp they have some issues to fix. I wanna see the new can sxs in a real photo not a sticker before I judge. But I think I kinda like it.


----------



## walker

There's a video on YouTube floating around on facebook. Look up rock powersports page they have the video. 101 horse power. Looks pretty BA. To me


----------

